# Shirt sleeve Length alteration?



## marshtj (Mar 3, 2008)

I have several shirts that need to have the sleeves shortened. When I go to the tailor is there anything special I should request? Example: should I request the sleeves be taken in from the shoulder, etc?

They all need to have 1 - 2 inches taken out.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Just make sure that they either shorten the sleeves at the shoulder, or move the sleeve placket back when they shorten the sleeve from the cuff. What you need to avoid is the easy and ugly route -- removing the cuff, cutting thru the placket to make the sleeve shorter, and then reattaching the cuff.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*Two inches is a bit much for sleeve shortening....*

Shortening this much can cause the wrist portion to run up the gauntlet too much. You need to see how much they have to be shortened and determine where they will hit in the gauntlet. If you need to shorten from the shoulder, you'll need a tailor or a pretty good seamstress to do the job right. I let my seamstress talk me into shortening some Duchamp shirts at the cuff, and she ran into having the gauntlet button now only a 1/4 of an inch above the cuff, which looks a little strange. I have found that when a tailor or alterations person doesn't want to do a job, they will screw it up. Now I tell them "OK, we'll do it your way, but if it's wrong I will expect you to replace the item at your expense."


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

dfloyd said:


> Shortening this much can cause the wrist portion to run up the gauntlet too much. You need to see how much they have to be shortened and determine where they will hit in the gauntlet. If you need to shorten from the shoulder, you'll need a tailor or a pretty good seamstress to do the job right. I let my seamstress talk me into shortening some Duchamp shirts at the cuff, and she ran into having the gauntlet button now only a 1/4 of an inch above the cuff, which looks a little strange. I have found that when a tailor or alterations person doesn't want to do a job, they will screw it up. Now I tell them "OK, we'll do it your way, but if it's wrong I will expect you to replace the item at your expense."


You might read my very short response, posted before your longer response, for a description of how sleeves can be properly shortened from the cuff.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Taliesin said:


> Just make sure that they either shorten the sleeves at the shoulder, or move the sleeve placket back when they shorten the sleeve from the cuff. What you need to avoid is the easy and ugly route -- removing the cuff, cutting thru the placket to make the sleeve shorter, and then reattaching the cuff.


All you need.


----------



## udeshi (Sep 29, 2005)

oh my, shortening the sleeve at the shoulder is not a good idea. 

Remove cuff, unpick top gauntlet, and if shirt is of sufficient quality, under gauntlet - the part where the gauntlet button is sewn on. Cheaper shirts don't have a separate under gauntlet.

Cut sleeve length to desired length, cut gauntlet opening accordingly, narrow sleeve if desired, then reattach under gauntlet, top gauntlet and finally cuff.

Really quite basic, surprising how many people get it wrong. English shirts, or bespoke shirts tend to have deeper (longer) gauntlets. The reason for this is so that it is easier to iron the cuff. Much easier if you can hold the cuff flat on the ironing board. A too short a gauntlet, causes the cuff to curl up, making ironing it harder. Thus even if only shortening a small amount, best to unpick gauntlet.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

My 1st post.

I've had sleeves on shirts altered before with varied results. What DIDN'T work weel was shortening from the shoulder. Invariably, the stitching didn't look correct after the 1st wash or 2. shortening the sleeve by shortening the placket doesn't look righe (proportion off) and makes it impossible to turn up the sleeve more than once at the cuff.

I have sleeves shortened by having the cuff and placket removed, having the sleeve shortened and then having the placket re-attached.

As a note, if the sleeves are cut full, you may wish to have the sleeve tapered tothe cuff, as sometimes the pleats look out of proprtion otherwise.

find a good tailor or seamstress, because if thet make a hash of it, that's the end of a good shirt. Also, a really good tailor can make adjustments for a dropped shoulder, etc.

That said, I've had very good luck with made to measure shirts from several firms.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

tda003 said:


> My 1st post.
> 
> I've had sleeves on shirts altered before with varied results. What DIDN'T work weel was shortening from the shoulder. Invariably, the stitching didn't look correct after the 1st wash or 2. shortening the sleeve by shortening the placket doesn't look righe (proportion off) and makes it impossible to turn up the sleeve more than once at the cuff.
> 
> ...


That really seems like a lot of work. How much would you expect to pay for this service?


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

I paid approx. $10.00 per shirt.

As a side note, I have a large neck for my size. This works out to mean that even w/ slim cut shirts and sleeve alterations, I don't get a fit in the body that holds up well to jacketless scrutiny. In casual shirts, not a problem, just go down a 1/2" in neck size. However I've gone to MTM and bespoke dress shirts.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

$10 is surprisingly low. I've never had my tailor make that alteration, but judging from his other prices I would expect it to cost much more. Maybe I should audition some new tailors...


----------



## AVBdad (Sep 21, 2009)

Out of curiosity what is your shirt length to start with? Do you need it shorter than a 32/33 length?


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe I'm just really cheap and lazy, but I think sleeve garters were invented for a good reason.

Though I guess that's not an option if you have to wear the shirts without a jacket (unless you run a shady gambling operation).

/not being very helpful


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Sufferable Fob said:


> Maybe I'm just really cheap and lazy, but I think sleeve garters were invented for a good reason.


You know, that's not a bad idea at all. It's also an interesting look, made more subtle if you use those black elastic things that are originally meant, somehow, for use in a woman's hair. They're about the width of a shoe lace. I use them. Not because my sleeves are too long, but for the reason sleeve garters were originally intended: to withdraw the cuff away from a writing surface still wet with ink.
​


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

shortening at the shoulder can cause problems. shorten at the cuff and move the placket up.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

If the shirt sleeves are only an inch too long the cheap solution is to move the cuff button so the sleeve stops at the correct place on your wrist, and let the sleeve be a little "blousey" or full.


----------

